# Serv-u FTP IP problem



## JarethDR (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm trying to set up Serv-u FTP, and I think I've set up all the basic steps properly... used a static IP adress, forwarded port 21. But for some reason, when I try to turn on the server, I get this message in the activity log:

*Sat 20May06 04:38:50 - SERVER IS NOT LISTENING ON IP 65.119.23.335: Trying to use non-existent IP address?*

And thus, the client isn't giving an outgoing signal. Can anyone help me figure this out, and make sure I'm accessing it properly? I'm pretty n00bish at this business.

Thank,
~Jar


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Forward ports 20 and 21. Also, make sure your firewall doesn't restrict outgoing FTP ports.


----------

